
Kelsey Hightower questions Docker leading OCI standard - hiphipjorge
https://twitter.com/kelseyhightower/status/758832320245665792
======
chrissnell
I'm always interested in what Kelsey has to say but Solomon was right when he
said that Twitter was the wrong medium for this debate. This is a perfect
example of the Twitter-is-fucked story that topped HN the other day. It is
impossible to carry on a coherent argument in 140 character sputters. When I
read Kelsey's questioning the first time, I could not make sense of it...and
then realized that Twitter was presenting it in reverse chronological order
and I was reading it backwards.

I greatly miss mailing lists as a format for discussions like this. The
latency involved encouraged the participants to organize their thoughts
carefully before sending them to the world.

~~~
dandandan
"I believe in standards [... that we control]"

~~~
yellowpug
a standard without adoption is useless

~~~
regularfry
And universal adoption of a single-vendor "standard" is dangerous.

~~~
mhw
Which is why RFC 5657 demands two inter-operable implementations must exist to
support a draft standard.

------
niccaluim
I remember when Microsoft was on trial for abusing its monopoly, they ran ads
with Bill Gates saying they needed to be able to "innovate"—a euphemism for
their famous tactic of embrace, extend, and extinguish. Funny to see people
using the same language here. I'm guessing I'm not the only one who was
writing software in the '90s and still has a bad taste in their mouth from
that word.

~~~
lokedhs
I was in the same position in the 90's, and I completely agree with you.

Microsoft kept using that word all the time every time they opened their
mouths. Its popularity may have been going down somewhat so I wonder if it was
being pushed by Ballmer.

A random quote from the first Google result for "ballmer interview":

    
    
        "I still think it’s very important to do the right kind of
        innovative integration across Windows and our hardware
        platforms with our cloud services."

------
0xmohit
Scores of companies are listed as members [0] of the OCI.

I assume that they all have a say.

[0]
[https://www.opencontainers.org/about/members](https://www.opencontainers.org/about/members)

